# Green-brown dnp



## Adipose (Mar 28, 2015)

So i purchased some dnp direct from the manufacturer. When I received the package it was labeled appropriately and the msds that accompanied it was correct but it wasn't yellow. Instead it was a greenish brown. 

I contacted the supplier and they said it is a new manufacturing process that produces the color but it is still 2,4-dintrophenol. 

So, has anyone ever seen anything like greenish brown dnp before? Or is it bunk?


----------



## DB4L (Mar 28, 2015)

Was the DNP from the Dawg himself?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 28, 2015)

Its not DNP 

I also strong recommend you do NOT "try it and see" - who knows what the powder actually contains.


----------



## DB4L (Mar 28, 2015)

But in all seriousness, I would be Very hesitant to try that, unless you are confident with the supplier's statements.


----------



## Adipose (Mar 28, 2015)

DB4L said:


> But in all seriousness, I would be Very hesitant to try that, unless you are confident with the supplier's statements.



Havent tried it. But..
I trust the supplier they even offered to send me the yellow stuff free of charge. Also googled images of "brown dnp" and the color is similar to what i have. I would just hate to bin a kilo of good stuff. Grrrr.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 28, 2015)

Easy test:

Does it "stain" yellow?
As in does it turn whatever surface it comes into contact with yellow?

If yes, it's Dnp. 
If no, then it's something else.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 28, 2015)

Wtf gets a kilo of dnp? Are you using it to kill insects on your yard along with the dog?

A fukcing kilo?  Heavy hitter sucka


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 28, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> Wtf gets a kilo of dnp? Are you using it to kill insects on your yard along with the dog?
> 
> A fukcing kilo?  Heavy hitter sucka




Brace yourself , it's coming.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 28, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Brace yourself , it's coming.



Ohhh i see the take over


----------



## Adipose (Mar 28, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> Wtf gets a kilo of dnp? Are you using it to kill insects on your yard along with the dog?
> 
> A fukcing kilo?  Heavy hitter sucka



I know i know. But its cheaper to buy a kilo (the minimum order) directly from the factory than a cycle from a source.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 28, 2015)

Dawg, is that you ?


----------



## Adipose (Mar 28, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Dawg, is that you ?



No. Im a noob here. Just a regular jackoff.


----------

